# Head Shot Knocked Him Out [Warning! Hunting Images]



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

The second shot took him out. Marbles.

http://youtu.be/HS0QueSaVcw


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nighty night, serpent!


----------



## Tyken (Aug 23, 2012)

That was so quick !


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Darrell, I edited the Topic title to conform to the new rule about dead animals. They are no longer restricted to the Slingshot Hunting Forum, but must contain a warning.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

@Darrell - good shooting as usual!

@Henry - What is the purpose of having a separate hunting forum if not to segregate gory images from the squeamish / peaceful?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry folks ... As soon as I saw the video, I moved the whole thread to the hunting section, and did not see Henry's post.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shot!!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

A hunting we will go! When I see the warning, "little Joey" comes out and I simply must look.
http://www.nonstick.com/sounds/Elmer_Fudd/ltef_007.mp3


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

it is impressive what marbles can do in the right hands. nice shooting


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

I am impressed cracking shots!! extremely quick.


----------

